# Anyone know who does camo dipping?



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

Does any one know some one who does it in ohio? I have an 11-87 I am looking at getting done any info would be appreciated.
adam


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Gander mountain use to, they ship it out to another vendor now....give them a call


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Didn't I hear someone who got a European mount done, had it camo dipped? I think it was somewhere around the Akron area, don't remember who.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

gander sheffield sent my sbe out and done a great job. about $180.00 and a new factory recoil spring,about 3 years ago. best way to go w/o useing an ffl dealer for shipping.


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Fin fur fthr used to also do them.


----------



## lastv8 (Oct 11, 2004)

freyedknot said:


> gander sheffield sent my sbe out and done a great job. about $180.00 and a new factory recoil spring,about 3 years ago. best way to go w/o useing an ffl dealer for shipping.


why would one need a FFL to send a 11-87 out?


----------



## C.Keith&Co (Aug 28, 2010)

Gander Mountain sends the guns to their main Gun shop in Kenosha Wisconsin - they do a nice job, its a very durable finish will last for years. I dont know of anybody in Ohio that does it though.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

i was under the impression that shipping a gun accross state lines had to be thru an ffl, maybe that is just for the sale of a weapon ? sorry


----------



## hoytshooter (Apr 7, 2009)

dashdips.com did a bow for me last year and did an awsome. i hunted almost 5 weeks with this bow not to mention 30 plus 3d shoots and the finish was still spotless


----------



## walleye machine (Apr 27, 2004)

nicklesman said:


> does any one know some one who does it in ohio? I have an 11-87 i am looking at getting done any info would be appreciated.
> Adam


 i do camo dipping 330-351-2144


----------

